# Playa Linda Aruba



## channimal (May 29, 2012)

I'm looking at a potential purchase of a studio there.  The unit is on the Hyatt side 3rd floor.  Can any owner(s) or frequent visitors describe for me the view from that side? Suite # is 306.

Thanks!


----------



## Larry (May 29, 2012)

channimal said:


> I'm looking at a potential purchase of a studio there.  The unit is on the Hyatt side 3rd floor.  Can any owner(s) or frequent visitors describe for me the view from that side? Suite # is 306.
> 
> Thanks!



You can go to Playa Linda website to check location of this unit under *resort layout". This unit is on the third floor Hyatt side but also next to the new townhouses so you may have a small corridor view to the beach and ocean from the balcony, but it may be partly obstructed by the townhouses.

You should check with the current owner to find out if you can see the water, which I think should be visible from the balcony.

I think the unit is OK but certainly not the best view and certainly not the worst. Odd numbered studio units have pool view and most units on third floor or higher have ocean views.


----------



## channimal (May 29, 2012)

Larry, thanks!


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jun 19, 2012)

I have room 106 -

definitely facing the townhouses, suspect you are looking at the roofline or slightly higher. 

can see water from the one corner edge.  I honestly spend zero time on the patio.


----------



## channimal (Jun 19, 2012)

I was able to pickup a studio on ebay .. unit 408, which should put us above the rooftops of the townhouses.  DW and I like to have coffee on the balcony so this should work out well.


----------

